# [Video] Semi-intuitive H subset ZBLL Tutorial.



## 4Chan (Nov 3, 2009)

This is only for the H subset with all corners permuted.
If you can understand what I'm saying, then this should let you skip PLL if you do it correctly.

The basic algorithm you need to know is: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U'.
The sune that I use, and lots of people also use is R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'.
See the similarities?
The only difference is an additional trigger group: "U R' U' R U' "
So basically, the algorithm is just an add-on to the sune, which we will use for the H and Z cases.

The intuitive application of this is the fact that you can turn the U layer to suit the case and solve 8 cases with one algorithm, instead of using 8 algorithms.

First you need to recognize the COLL case, which has all of the corners correctly permuted.
Then you ignore corners and look at the edge permutation.
If you look at the algorithm list, we are only using 2 algorithms with variations.
One for all edges solved, and the Sune variations.

All Edges, All Corners Solved: F R U R' x U R' U' R x' U' R U R' x U R' U' R x' U F'
(Robert Yau posted this algorithm)

Basic Algorithm: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U'
(Solves 3-cycle from UL to UR to UB)

Backwards Algorithm: U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
(It's the same algorithm backwards, Solves 3-cycle from UB to UF to UL)

H Perm Algorithm: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R' Y R U2 R' U' R U R'
(It's just 2 sunes put together)

Z Perm Algorithm: U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
(Also just 2 sunes put together) 

Sorry if this video doesn't help anyone, I just thought I'd share a few of my tricks. It's also a little hard to understand, and I'm sorry about that.

I'll try to answer any questions you have though.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 3, 2009)

i'll probably learn this after my exams...
and congrats on full zbll :3


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks!

It's not really "full", I'm afraid someone might call me out and say I cheated. ):
I used mirrors. D:


----------



## V-te (Nov 3, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's not really "full", I'm afraid someone might call me out and say I cheated. ):
> I used mirrors. D:



So? I'd like to see them attempt ZB at all.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol, true true. (x


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

I failed at attempting ZB before I even tried.


----------



## V-te (Nov 3, 2009)

You've inspired me now. My goal by 2014 is to know ZB LL along with ZBF2L.
It would be sooner,but I'm not a real great memorizer, and I am prety busy, and have yet to master OLL.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 7, 2015)

V-te said:


> You've inspired me now. My goal by 2014 is to know ZB LL along with ZBF2L.
> It would be sooner,but I'm not a real great memorizer, and I am prety busy, and have yet to master OLL.



So how did it go?
Also 6 year thread bump FTW


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh my god, I don't even remember making this.

What


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 7, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> So how did it go?
> Also 6 year thread bump FTW



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...rn-change-etc-quot-thread&p=316126#post316126


----------

